

New Inks Cut Costs of Office Color Printing - NonEUCitizen
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/07/technology/business-computing/07ink.html

======
stan_rogers
So Xerox is still using the "Phaser" solid ink technology they got in the box
when they bought Tektronix and HP is still using inkjets. And ...?

------
prewett
How is this different than wax thermal transfer, which apparently didn't catch
on?

We had a wax thermal transfer printer at my department in college back in the
waning years of the last millennium. I liked its output better than anything
I've seen since, including our expensive HP color laser printer at work.

------
epall
We've had one of the smaller predecessors to this printer at my university for
a couple of years now. They're great! The prints look beautiful and the
printer is blazingly fast. So easy to service, too.

